
Ask HN: What is your experience using webtask.io? - janczukt
If you are using webtask.io in your project, I would like to hear what your experience was. References to projects&#x2F;code would be useful too.
======
_jezell_
My experience is I went to the web site, saw it wasn't open source and then
looked at other stuff. Cool tech, but hard to see why I would use it when
lambda, google cloud functions, azure functions exist. If I don't want one of
those 3, I want something cross platform or that runs on prem and there are a
growing number of options for that.

